# VSP???



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

I have noticed over a year or so the VSP holding multiple exams throughout the year. Do they put classes on from the exams or are they waiting to pool a group of qualified people to put on a class in the future. I'm pondering the idea of taking the exam, just wondering if it is worth the time and money? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

VSP Troopers go through the same academy as the munis and campus officers held at the VCJTC academy, so to the best of my knowledge they add thier recruits to the roster for the next academy just like the townies and colleges. 

VCJTC has a great gig going, EVERYONE goes to the SAME academy.


----------



## luap112 (Jan 24, 2003)

tackleberry22,


Its up to you. I have a Friend of mine from college who is a Trooper up in VT and he loves it. I believe you take the written in the morning and if you pass you're doing the PT in the afternoon. Than its just a matter of the other phases background oralborad and Polygraph. If your young go for it tke every test you can get experience in taking exams going to oral boards and so on. The worst that can happen is you spent money on gas,tolls and food for the trips you have too make. Second if you get a job up in VT you can always comeback to MA, you might even look more attractive to some PD's if you already have some good full time experience with an agency such as VSP.


----------

